# C# tuning



## ExousRulez (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys when playing with my guitar teacher we always tune to d standard and well I leave it there because I don't have an actual guitar tuner and im wondering IF I tune to c# tuning I want the tension I have with the 10-52 strings (the ghs progressives) and I need to know what string gauge would work the best.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably best if you checked the string tension faq located here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...per-thread-got-string-question-post-here.html

Chances are there'll be links which will help you get the desired tension.


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 21, 2011)

Usually if you go down a step, you should go up a gauge to keep the same tension. Since youre going down half a step, its hard to say.


----------



## orakle (Oct 21, 2011)

doesnt exactly work like that ^


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 21, 2011)

Honestly, you're gauge choice should work. I prefer the strings to be playable instead of tight. I use 54-12 for C standard.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Get a tuner. You'll be fine.


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 21, 2011)

orakle said:


> doesnt exactly work like that ^


 I know its not exactly how it works... but its a good place to start. I know it depends on scale length etc., but since OP didn't provide us with any info I had to make a generalization.


----------



## MGasparotto (Oct 21, 2011)

Have to agree with statement above. Just get a tuner it'll make things a whole lot easier.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 21, 2011)

an actual guitar tuner is a must have for any guitarist imo, and even a cheap one gets the job done and saves a lot of headaches down the line


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow ok well I like the strings pretty tight.. for instance my guitar teacher plays alot thinner strings than me (in the same tuning) and he left it at my house and when I played it for fun within like 2 mins I broke a string cause the felt like slinkys! But that prob has to do with the 24.75 scale length too.


----------



## MGasparotto (Oct 22, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> within like 2 mins I broke a string.



Dayum


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 23, 2011)

I have guitars set to D standard with boomers 52/40/30/20w/14/10 at 25.5 scale.
I also have guitars set to C# standard with boomers 54/42/32/22w/15/11 at 25.5 scale.
To me they have the same tension feel, I'm not saying exact, but plenty close enough to not have to alter your pick attack or touch.


----------



## Nag (Oct 23, 2011)

If you play with 10-52 in D, just go for 11-54 and you're done. Why so complicated ?


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 2, 2011)

my band actually tunes to C# standard and I use 13-56 strings.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 3, 2011)

I use a 64 on my c# string.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 3, 2011)

In C# std I use the Beefy Slinky set, but swap the 22p for a 20p. 11-15-20-30-42-54. This is on 25.5" scale. I think D'Addario makes an 11 - 56 set that would probably work as well but I just prefer EB.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Nov 3, 2011)

For that on a 25.5" scale i would use 11's, 12's if you like more tension (what i use, i like a lot of tension and thick strings).

You'll really want to get a tuner. These are cheap and work well. Korg GA-1 Guitar and Bass Tuner: Shop Accessories & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd use 11-52 personally however a 49 on the bottom on a 25.5" scale would work.


----------



## groph (Nov 4, 2011)

I think people make such a huge deal out of string gauge. IMO string gauge has more to do with tone than feel so I'll say that you're fine tuning in C# with your current gauge.

The treble strings will be a little loose maybe but the 52 should still feel perfect.

You can use 10-46 and tune down that low or use 12-52 and tune in standard E. Obviously heavier gauges and higher tunings will result in higher tension but I place tone over feel when deciding on what gauge to use, as long as the guitar holds tune I'm happy with something as light as a 54 for a low A.

And yeah, get a tuner. A chromatic one.


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 4, 2011)

groph said:


> I think people make such a huge deal out of string gauge. IMO string gauge has more to do with tone than feel so I'll say that you're fine tuning in C# with your current gauge.
> 
> The treble strings will be a little loose maybe but the 52 should still feel perfect.
> 
> ...


 Well dude loose strings + my picking will result in instant breakage. I mean I played 9-42's and in 2 minuted I broke a string.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 4, 2011)

Nah, you were probably playing like a fool. Tension doesn't cause breakage unless there's too much of it. Anyway, just try tuning to C# with you 10-52's. You have nothing to lose in doing so, and you can always tweak it in the future if you need to. I have an entire box full of singles that I pick and choose from when changing strings, because I took the time to figure out what I like. You can use the string gauge calculator mentioned earlier, but until you go out and do it, you won't know.

Also, get a chromatic tuner. I have a couple, but I've been preferring my bandmate's Snark clip-on lately.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 4, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> I use a 64 on my c# string.



uuuuuum may i ask why? because i use a .64 for A# and its plenty on tension


----------



## s5470Pro (Nov 4, 2011)

get some GHS DYL's for C


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 4, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> uuuuuum may i ask why? because i use a .64 for A# and its plenty on tension



Preferences, I used to use a .070 gauge for my low B. Some people like things heavy, some like it light. I personally now wont go above a 56 for anything I play.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 4, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> uuuuuum may i ask why? because i use a .64 for A# and its plenty on tension


Cause I like around 18-20lbs of tension on a 25.5" scale guitar. I swap from bass strings at 33lbs and cant stand loose guitar strings. 

My f# is still only a .74 :'(


----------



## Rawhdney (Nov 4, 2011)

I use 11-52's on a 24.75" scale and tune C#. Personally, I really dig the tension on them. Kinda tight on the bottom, kinda loose on the top. Not too extreme in either direction though.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 4, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> Cause I like around 18-20lbs of tension on a 25.5" scale guitar. I swap from bass strings at 33lbs and cant stand loose guitar strings.
> 
> My f# is still only a .74 :'(



well, preference is preference. cant argue with that. but i will say that thats got to be one tight ass string!

get a Bass tuner and go up to 1.00 or 1.05 for your F#. now THAT is a shitload of tension  haha


----------

